# Union Made T's in Los Angeles?



## tenevkin (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking to source some T's that are union made in Los Angeles. I would like to make sure that everything is union made top to bottom from the cotton fields the finished product. Any leads would be appreciated. The T's should be made in Los Angeles, however, I realize there's not a lot of cotton gins here.

Thanks!

Nik


----------

